# Excessive licking/biting himself



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

My pup started Revolution last month around mid May, his next dose of Revolution isn't supposed to be til about 6-14 to 6-16 (forget off the top of my head). The past 2 days he's been grooming himself alot more than usual. He's been scratching himself more than usual as well. Could the Revolution have worn off and maybe he has bugs (can't see anything with a semi-thorough inspection). It did rain here on Monday and ever since then he's been scratching/grooming himself alot more, could it just be pollen or allergies? I'm seeing the vet on Friday for his 3rd puppy shot, but wanted to see if any grf members have some possible answers for me. He has scratched for roughly 30-45 minutes now, but he's occupied with a toy....well sleeping on it LOL. I figured I'd go here before calling the vet.

I don't notice any blood, or any skin that seems irritated so that's good. Which leads me to another question; is dog condition good for them? I know washing them often is bad, but I'm aiming for at least one wash a month.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Washing a dog frequently is NOT bad for them, quite the opposite! Dogs don't have skin like we do; if you use a dog appropriate shampoo you should be able to wash a dog as much as you like.

When Flora was dealing with fleas I washed her 2-3 times a week because she was itching so badly. 

Are you certain your dog isn't being bitten by fleas? I don't know how revolution works, but with a product like Frontline, the flea can still bite the dog before the flea dies. When Flora is bitten she itches like crazy, and will sometimes chew herself until she bleeds.

Check your dog closely for fleas and flea dirt. Or, even better, give your pup a batch and watch the water for any dead fleas rinsing out.

Good luck!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Florabora said:


> Washing a dog frequently is NOT bad for them, quite the opposite! Dogs don't have skin like we do; if you use a dog appropriate shampoo you should be able to wash a dog as much as you like.
> 
> When Flora was dealing with fleas I washed her 2-3 times a week because she was itching so badly.
> 
> ...


Really? I heard washing them frequently dries out their skin (and takes off their natural oils) and all that (from other experienced golden owners and from what I've read), even with proper puppy shampoo (puppy shampoo for now). If not that'll be great cause one of my family members loves having a clean puppy who doesn't smell. Doing it more often would also get him used to it.

I don't wanna wake him up now, he's absolutely pooped out from yesterday's events and has been sleeping most of the day. I did check and from what I can tell he doesn't have any fleas/bugs, but some leaf debris and a few specks of dirt (he just discovered a new part of the backyard)


----------

